
Ask HN: Is permanent residency required to launch an MVP and earn money from it? - nettim
I&#x27;ve recently moved to Canada for work (temporary work permit). 
I&#x27;ve been working on an app recently as a side project, and I&#x27;m very passionate about. 
I know it&#x27;s extremely hard to find product market fit, but the only way to figure out if it&#x27;s worth pursuing is to launch an MVP fast (I can&#x27;t launch in my home country), but I&#x27;m not sure if doing so will violate my status in Canada, especially if I start earning money. I am not willing to incorporate at the moment, I just think this app could help a lot of people.<p>Also, I have a friend in Silicon Valley who is permanent resident (I&#x27;m not), can we launch in the US? If so, can I work on the app while living in Canada?
======
noemit
Worry about it after you get results from MVP.

